# Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007



## pohlk (1. Februar 2007)

So meine Freunde |supergri #h .

Hier ist nun Platz für viele schöne Fangmeldungen und Bilder.

Ich hoffe am Wochenende meine "Erste" hier reinsetzen zu können, denn am Sonntag soll es wieder losgehen.

Bis dahin und Petri allen MeFo-Kranken...


----------



## MefoProf (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Hab die Windpause heute genutzt, um meine Apex mal auszuprobieren. Laufen wirklich super. Hatte aber nicht mal einen Zupfer zu verbuchen. War trotzdem mal schön wieder mit dem Boot draussen zu sein. Bei nächster Gelegenheit wird wieder angegriffen. Wär doch gelacht, wenn man HD das Kunststückchen nicht nachmachen könnte.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

endlich auch mal was *vernünftiges* zu vermelden .... :m
aber beim Schleppen erwischt .....


----------



## HAL9000 (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

@HD:Sauber,was ne dicke Granate!


----------



## janko (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

*bitte als begrüßung für die mefoseite einstellen ,
damit endlich alle sehen wie eine entnehmbare meerforelle aussieht,zumindest was den konditionsfaktor angeht..*


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*



janko schrieb:


> *damit endlich alle sehen wie eine entnehmbare meerforelle aussieht,zumindest was den konditionsfaktor angeht..*


#6 
Traumfisch,der hat Kondition#6 
HD erzähl mal,wieviele Heringe hatte die Supertrutte noch intus


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Sauber und Petrie HD freu mich tiersch für Dich

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

:vik: TOP!!! Glückwunsch!!!#h 

Uli


----------



## Dr. Komix (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Petri:m .

Ich wollte eigentlich auch mal los aber ich habe einfach keine Zeit.
Und ich bekomme große Probleme wenn ich mich mit meiner Host ins 17m tiefe Wasser zum schleppen begebe.
Sollen die U-Boote mal näher an Land kommen.


----------



## FischFan (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Wow, Geil, super HD4ever !
Jetzt ist der Knoten geplatzt...
Da kannst mal sehen was son Trainerwechsel in Hamburg alles bewirken kann !


----------



## der_Jig (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

Erstmal ein dickes Petri zu dem genialen Fisch!!!

Mein Start in den Februar lief auch super!

*Wann:* 01.02.07
*Wo:* Falckenstein
*Wetter: *bedeckt,6Grad, Regenschauer
*Wind: *NO 3
*Was:* Watfischen mit Spinnrute
*Köder:* diverse, erfolg mit Hansen Fight schwarz-rot 21gr
*Wasser:* ca. 6 Grad 
*Zeit:* 12.30 bis 16.45 Uhr
*Fänge:* Einmal Silber von 50cm, prall und wohlgenährt
*Besonderes: *Wollten unser Glück eigentlich in Stohl versuchen, allerdings war das Wasser im gesamten Wurfbereich schlammig und aufgewühlt... Der Wind der vergangenen Wochen und der stetige Regen haben ihr Bestes gegeben... Sind dann -ohne in Stohl einen Wurf gemacht zu haben- für eine Stunde nach Bülk, dort war das Wasser doch auch sehr angetrübt und so entschieden wir uns den Tag in Falckenstein ausklingen zu lassen. Gegen 16.00 Uhr wollten wir dann schon fast los, weil auch die anderen 4 Angler nichts erbeutet haben und dann kam der innerlich letzte Wurf von mir... Nicht allzuweit vom Ufer entfernt, schnappte sich die Forelle meinen Blinker! Hat Spass gemacht und nun gehts weiter!


----------



## gerwinator (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

sauber :m 
ich war den nachmittag auch noch in stohl für 1,5 stunden und weiter richtung paulsgrund war das wasser ziemlich klar, hab da aber nix erwischt (war ja auch mit der fliege los...  )
müssen nächste woche ma wieder zusammen los #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> hab da aber nix erwischt (war ja auch mit der fliege los...  )



falsche Begründung.......

besser : Es war kein Fisch da, denn wenn, dann hätte die Fliege auch was gebracht  

@ all Fängers

fettes Petri #6


----------



## der_Jig (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

*Wann:* 03.02.07
*Wo:* Falckenstein
*Wetter: *bedeckt,8Grad
*Wind: *NW 4
*Was:* Watfischen mit Spinnrute
*Köder:* diverse, Erfolg mit 18gr Spöket (groß) in blau -weiß
*Wasser:* 5,2 Grad 
*Zeit:* 12.00 bis 16.00 Uhr
*Fänge:* Einmal Silber von 42cm
*Besonderes: *Bedingungen waren ähnlich wie vor zwei Tagen, nur hatte der Wind ein wenig gedreht. Nach einem zaghaften Biss tat sich eine halbe Stunde nichts und dann konnte Seatrout seine Meerforelle haken. Auffällig war/ist die Größe des Köders, aber sehr selbst!


So darf es gerne weitergehen! 

@Gerwinator: Jepp, ab Donnerstag, wenn ich die Klausuren hinter mir habe, bin ich für jede Schandtat zu haben!


----------



## troutmaster69 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*

moin moin

war heute (03.02.07) mit dorschjäger1887 auf fehmarn.
angelzeit: 8-14:30 uhr
zuerst waren wir bei flügge aber angeln war dort unmöglich.
die brandung war wirklich beeindruckend.
also schnell weiter nach staberhuk dort war der wind zwar nicht so extrem aber trotzdem war das meer sehr, sehr aufgewühlt.
wir haben die steilküste, bis ca. 2 km links am leuchtturm vorbei, bearbeitet aber den einzigen fisch den wir zu gesicht bekommen haben war eine meerforelle die 2 m vor meinen augen, in der trüben brühe schwallte.
alle versuche sie an den blinker zu bekommen gingen ins leere.
fazit: schöner tag am meer aber schneider #q egal wir komme wieder!!!


----------



## pohlk (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Abend.

War heute mal wieder los.

An der 1. Stelle war ein sehr schönes Angeln.#6 
Klares Wasser, ein wenig Sonne die einen gewärmt hat und den Wind im Rücken.

Das ging so ca 1 Stunde gut, dann kam unser Freund der Fischer und stellte, nein er bombte, alles mit Netzen zu, sodass an ein angeln nicht mehr zu denken war.#d :v 


Also woanders hin!
Zu 2. Stelle musste ich erstmal mindestens 1km hinlaufen, da die Parkplätze alle belegt waren. |uhoh: 
Das Wasser war dort sehr aufgewült und trübe.
Dann bei starken Wellengang und Wind ca. 2 Stunden geangelt, ohne Erfolg.
Als ich leicht entmutigt auf dem Rückweg war, knallte mir die erste MeFo meines Lebens auf meinen Köder. (Eitz-Wobbler)

Die Rute bog sich bis ins Handteil, immer wieder starke Schläge des Fisches und dann? Weg! :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c :c      

Aber so schlimm das auch war, bin ich mit diesem Angeltag sehr zufrieden. Denn ich habe nach mittlerweile über 1/1/4 Jahren meine erste Mefo am Haken gehabt. |supergri 

Und das ist ein großer Fortschritt.(zumindestens für mich:vik: )


----------



## Hansen fight (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

War Heute in Dahme Leuchtturm von 11-16 Uhr. Nix kein Zupfer
Zwei andere Angler auch nichts.
Dafür ein bischen Sonne und endlich mal ein weniger Wind.


----------



## gummiente (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Hi,
wollte nur mal zwischen zwei Terminen bisschen am
Strand relaxen, also nur mit Rute und Köder zum Wasser und
nach 7 Würfen glücklich :q 

Wann: 05.02.07
Wo: Katharienhof
Wetter: sonnig,5 Grad
Wind: W 5
Was: Spinnfischen
Köder: 18gr Spöket silber/schwarz
Wasser: ca. 6 Grad
Zeit: 15.45 bis 16.15 Uhr
Fänge: Schöne Blanke von ca. 43cm, schön in der Welle gelandet,
da keine Wathose und kein Kescher mit war.





Gruß Gummiente


----------



## aesche100 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann? 04.02.07
Wo?  Apenrader Bucht
Köder?  Gladsachs, Spöket u.co
Wind?   4-5 aus west, mäßige Welle
Wasser? leicht angetrübt
Fisch?   Meeri 58 cm 

Fisch war schlank, hatte aber 4 kleine Heringe im Magen


----------



## MefoProf (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ pohlk

Jetzt heisst es am Ball bleiben. Der Bann ist gebrochen und ich bin mir sicher: Schon bald wirst du die erste landen können #6. Ich verliere auch regelmässig Fische im Drill. Da kann man nicht wirklich was gegen machen. Ich hab dagegen zumindest noch kein Rezept gefunden.

Glückwunsch den anderen Fängern. Werde wohl am Mittwoch mal wieder angreifen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann: 05.02.07
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wetter: teils sonnig, teils leicht bewölkt, 5 Grad
Wind: W 5
Was: Spinnfischen
Köder: 25gr Snap Draget rot/schwarz
Wasser: ca. 5 Grad
Untergrund: Sand mit leichtem Seegras 1-2 m tief;
Zeit: 10.00 bis 17.00 Uhr
Fänge: Schöne blanke Meefo von ca. 48cm,

Sonstiges: Gegen 10:00 Uhr hatte ich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein den ersten Biß. Heftige Schüttelbewegung am anderen Ende der Schnur und die Meefo war weg. Dann tat sich ne ganze Weile nichts, so daß ich gegen 13:00 Uhr erstmal meine Brotpause einlegte. Mitlerweile war ich watender Weise gut 2 km vom Ausgangspunkt entfernt. Gegen 13:30 Uhr dann wieder ins Wasser und den Rückweg watender Weise angetreten. 15:15 Uhr der nächste Biß. Der Blinker war gerade auf dem Wasser aufgeschlagen und der Rollenbügel geschlossen, als auch schon die Rollenbremse anlief. Das war ne Gute! Leider nur kurz gehakt.    Etwa 150 m weiter, es war jetzt 15:45 Uhr wieder einen Biß. Die Meefoe katapultierte sich mehrfach aus dem Wasser und ich bangte schon wieder um den Fisch. Doch dieses mal sollte ich das glücklichere Ende für mich haben.    Fisch versorgt und weiter gings. 16:10 Uhr dann wieder einen Biß, der sich aber nach gut 10 Sekunden auch wieder verabschiedete. Na was soll`s. So läuft`s halt manchmal. Am Parkplatz angekommen, es war schon schummrig geworden, stellte ich meine Angel ab und hängte die Meefo an einen Zaun. Ich schloß das Auto auf und drehte mich wieder zur Angel um. Und was sah ich? Einen jungen Fuchs. |supergri  Keine 5 m von mir entfernt. Er hatte irgendwie so einen bettelnden Blick. Aber meine Meefo war mir nun doch zu schade und so trollte sich der Fuchs nach gut einer Minute seines Weges.
Alles in allem mal wieder ein wirklich toller Tag!!! :q  #6


----------



## sundeule (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



pohlk schrieb:


> Aber so schlimm das auch war, bin ich mit diesem Angeltag sehr zufrieden. Denn ich habe nach mittlerweile über 1/1/4 Jahren meine erste Mefo am Haken gehabt. |supergri
> 
> Und das ist ein großer Fortschritt.(zumindestens für mich:vik: )


 
Am Wochenende wird sie festgemacht!#6 

ich habe unverhofft drei tage frei:vik:  Wie oft bist Du dabei?


----------



## der_Jig (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



gummiente schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte nur mal zwischen zwei Terminen bisschen am
> Strand relaxen, also nur mit Rute und Köder zum Wasser und
> nach 7 Würfen glücklich :q
> ...


 


stark!!!

so sollte man doch immer "zwischendurch" mal abschalten können! 

dazu auch noch ein super bild!

dickes petri!


----------



## Flala - Flifi (6. Februar 2007)

*Strandhopping*

Moin!
Ich bin vergangenen Sonntag auch mal wieder an die Küste gejuckelt. Da ich schon um 5.00 Uhr aus dem Bett gefallen war, war ich noch vor Sonnenaufgang an meinem ersten Strand. Hier mal die technischen Daten meines Angeltages:

*Wer:* ich ganz allein
*Wann:* Sonntag, 4.2.2007
*Wo:* 7.00 bis 9.00 Dahmeshöved, 9.30 bis 12.00 Weissenhaus, 13.00 bis 18.00 Staberhuk
*Wetter:* Heiter bis wolkig, trocken, 4° bis 8°C
*Wind:* morgens leichter West, vormittags auffrischend 4, späten Nachmittag SW-drehend 4-5
*Wasser:* 4°-5°C (lt. BSH), in DH klar, kabbelig; in WH trüb bis zu weit raus fürn Blinker, gute Welle; Staberhuk leicht angetrübt, in der Bucht ruhig, an der Spitze unterm LT ordentliche Welle.
*Methode:* Watfischen in DH mit Fliegenrute, WH und Stabehuk Blinker/Wobbler + Springerfliege
*Köder:* div. (Reiz-)Fliegen, Falkfish Gnö, Gladsax Fiske, Ertner-Blinker
*Fang:* Null, lediglich ein kleinerer Aussteiger in Staberhuk

Am Morgen in Dahmeshöved war bestes Wetter, allein für den Sonnenaufgang hatten sich die bis dahin 200 km Anreise gelohnt. Außer mir fischten noch drei weitere Angler, die auf dem linken Riff bzw. Richtung Dahme standen. Ich erreichte trotz recht hohem Wasser das rechte Riff und konnte es in aller Ruhe mit der Fliege abfischen, leider ohne Erfolg, aber das Wasser erschien mir auch etwas zu ruhig.
Also setzte ich um nach Weissenhaus. Dort war das Wasser sehr trübe, aber ich hoffte, zumindest von dem Riff an der Spitze vorm Eitz klares Wasser erwerfen zu können. Also losgestiefelt, und zwar oben lang. Schließlich konnte man im vergangenen Oktober noch kurz hinter dem Riff vom Steilufer an den Strand runtersteigen. Hier war allerdings ein Abbruch,:c so dass ich erst beim nächsten Bacheinlauf, also auf dem halben Weg nach Hohwacht runter kam. Von dort fischte ich mich langsam runter Richtung Parkplatz. Auf dem Riff, wo ich eigentlich starten wollte, beendete ich schließlich das Fischen, denn auch dort konnte ich kein klareres Wasser in Wurfweite ausmachen, aber aufgrund der hohen Wellen und dem hohen Wasserstand wäre mir fast die Watbüx vollgelaufen.
Am Parkplatz staunte ich nicht schlecht, dort war eine große Gruppe junger Leute zugange, von denen einige unter großem Gejauchze in die Ostsee zum Baden stiegen. Und das bei 4° Wassertemperatur...
Nächste Station war für mich dan Staberhuk, wo ich vom Horchposten ertsmal auf die Landspitze rechts vom Parkplatz, also auf halber Strecke zum Leuchtturm, ging. Dort fischte ich  einige Durchgänge, wobei ich auch meinen einzigen aber hoch motivierenden Fischkontakt des Tages hatte. Im leicht angetrübten Wasser hatte ein (wohl nicht allzugroßer) Fisch meinen blausilbernen Gladsax-Fiske (oder vielleicht doch die orange Springerfliege) genommen, konnte sich aber nach ein paar Sekunden vom Haken befreien. Weiter fischte ich an der Spitze direkt unter dem Leuchtturm. Dort kam durch den von West auf Südwest drehenden Wind eine ganz ordentliche Welle auf, aber eigentlich waren das beste Bedingungen, da das Wasser dennoch sehr klar blieb und noch kein Treibkraut führte. Die Fische waren aber offensichtlich anderer Meinung, zumindest wollte keiner beissen. Weder bei mir, noch bei einem der drei bis vie weiteren Angler, die in dem Bereich ihr Glück versuchten. 
Dafür war der Sonnenuntergang (siehe Anhang) genauso schön, wie morgens der Aufgang in Dahmeshöved.
An keinem der drei Strände sah ich heute Fisch aus dem Wasser kommen. Das heißt, entweder hatte ich Pech, oder ich such mir immer die falschen Plätze aus.#c
Fazit: Auch ohne Fisch für die Pfanne hatte ich einen wundervollen, entspannenden Tag. Einfach mal Ruhe und machen was ich will...#6


----------



## Nordangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petrie an dieser Stelle.

Sven


----------



## Marcus van K (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Moinsen Gemeinde..........

Mein Bericht kommt hier......

Wann Heute von 1030 bis 1600
Wo Wismar Bucht
Wer ich
Wie Watbüchs 
Köder Metal
Wetter von wolken bis Sonne 
Wasser Angetrübt und Klar
Fisch eine schlanke 53er

Bes. eigentlich wollte ich gerade raus und ein Päuschen für meine fast erfrorenen Füsse einlegen aber irgendwie sagte eine innere Stimme bleib noch n bischen im Wasser, zum Glück......

Ca 20 Meter vor mir ein kurzes Zupfen na na na dachte ich mir  konzentration bitte......  zwischendurch schon die Versuche mit Spinnstop und schnelleren Kurbelversuchen nichts.....
Dann sah ich dank Poolbrille den Blinker auf mich zukommen und ein schatten dahinter........ Dann Spinstop, fix anziehen und wieder stop dann sah ich sie draufzurasen kurz gewartet und anhieb sitzt juhu.....  da sie ja nur 3 meter vor mir war blieb ihr nur noch die Chance sich wie doof an der Wasseroberfläche zu Rollen..... mein glück ihr Pech denn da war sie schon im Kescher......



Das ist der erste Nachläufer den ich zum richtigen Biss überzeugen konnte der danach auch noch saß. :vik: 

@Rolf Petri dir noch.. was sagt dein nächstes We????????

dann noch schöne grüße an den fast Zahnarzt in HRO:m


----------



## pohlk (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ Sundeule.

Na 1x mindestens, ich glaube nicht, dass mich meine Maus 2x am Wochenende loslässt. Sie möchte ja auch was von mir haben.   

Ich denke Samstag wird's gehen. 
Kannst ja mal ne PN schicken, wo wir hin wollen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ Marcus van K, #h 

Na da hast du ja die richtigen "Überzeugungs-" Wörter gefunden! #6 
Wenn der Wind es zuläßt, werde ich wohl wieder angreifen. Ob Samstag oder Sonntag, mal schaun!   #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Hab endlich meinen ersten fisch dieses Jahr erwischt .
leider nur ne untermaßige mit ca. 35 cm , aber immerhin schonmal nen Anfang . |rolleyes 
Ne halbe Stunde vorher hab ich einen vielversprechenden Biss leider verhaun , der Fisch war nach 3 sec. wieder wech #c


----------



## eastspöket (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ mefohunter 84|wavey: 
petrie heil 
nach deiner Beschreibunug habe ich dort 1. Tag vor Dir meine erste MEERFORELLE nach ca 100 h erfolgloser Suche und 
Aussteigern und einer untermassigen Meerforelle(42 cm) gefangen.:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: 
bis bald


----------



## eastspöket (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@Marcus von k.
petrie heil :m 
ich hoffe wir seh'n uns bald 
War ein interessantes Telefonat mit Dir#6 
bis bald


----------



## MefoProf (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Konnte doch nicht mehr bis Mittwoch warten. Das Wetter war einfach zu verlockend. Eine ganz leichte Brise und strahlender Sonnenschein. Also ab aufs Fahhrad und an die küste. Das Wasser war spritklar.
Bereits nach 5 Würfen zappelte die erste an der Rute und das ganz schön wild. Hab deshalb auch mit einem guten Fisch gerechnet. Zum Vorschein kam dann allerdings nur eine 40 er und die war noch nicht mal fett. 
Bin dann nach einigen erfolglosen Würfen 20 m weiter gegangen, um es von da zu probieren. Hatte auch gleich wieder mehrfach zaghaften Kontakt, ohne das eine so richtig hängen bleiben wollte. Knapp 10 min später war es dann soweit. Rute krumm und die Bremse zog ganz gut ab. Nach kurzem Fight mit einigen guten Fluchten aber ohne Sprünge konnte ich dann eine gut genährte 55 er am Strand landen. Damit war mein Bedarf gesättigt und ich bin wieder nach Hause gefahren. In ner halben Stunde angeln 2 schöne Fische. Da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## totte (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Hallo zusammen.

Der Forum-Neuling konnte heute doch tatsächlich seine erste Forelle überlisten. 

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, es war keine Meer- sondern eine schöne Regenbogenforelle.

Wann: 07.02
Zeit: 08:00 - 15:00
Wo: Booknis & Robinsons Hütte
Wasser: klar
Wassertemp:~5°
Köder: Spöket 18 Gramm weiß und silber-blau, Stripper 14 Gramm silber-grün-metallic
Kinetic salty 12 Gramm gelb-grün
Lufttemp: kalt
Fang: Regenbogenforelle um 60 cm


In Booknis ging bei mäßiger Dühnung aber schneidend kaltem süd-, süd-ost Wind nichts. Ausser kalten Fingern war nichts zu holen.
Um 10:30 Uhr bin ich dann in Richtung Robinsons Hütte aufgebrochen um im Schatten der Steilküste nicht so stark dem Wind ausgesetzt zu sein. Nach 1 h werfen mit dem Stripper wechselte ich auf den salty und schon beim dritten Wurf nach einem Spinnstop ruckte es kurz in der Rute. Es folgte ein reflexartiger Anschlag und schon hing der Fisch am Haken. Nach kurzer Flucht in die Tiefe konnte ich schnell Schnur aufnehmen. Auch versuchtes Eindrehen an der Oberfläche brachte nichts mehr und schon lag der Fisch in den Maschen. Im ersten Moment dachte ich an einen Lachs im Laichkleid doch dann war klar, das es eine Rgenbogenforelle sein mußte. U.a. hat der getupfte Schwanz sie verraten. Schon bei Hakenlösen viel mir dann der pralle Bauch der Forelle auf, und richtig, sie war voller Rogen. Jetzt nur noch schnell ein Abschiedsfoto und zurück mit der Schönheit in die kalten Fluten.
Hoffentlich sorgt sie noch für reichlich Nachkommen.

Endlich mal wieder ein schöner und erfolgreicher Angeltag.
Und hier das Beweisfoto. Grüße.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ totte : Jepp das ist eindeutig ne regenbogner ...
Schönes teil , ne so große hab ich noch nicht in der Ostsee erwischt :m 

Aber warum setzt die zurück ? 
Ist doch eh nur ein ausgebüxter Zuchtfisch der noch nicht mal allzulange in Freiheit ist (hat zumindest noch nicht die "Steelhead" Farben und der Schwanz sieht auch arg angeknabbert aus) , und vermehren können sich die teile auch nicht ...


----------



## totte (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ Kochtoppangler

War mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Regenbogenforellen ähnlich wie die Bach- und Meerforellen nicht doch zum Laichen in die Flüsse aufsteigen. Na ja, bevor wieder ein Raunen durchs Forum geht dachte ich mir, lieber eine mehr als zuwenig zurücksetzen.
Irgendwie kann ich auch einen prinzipiell laichbereiten Fisch nicht abschlagen. #c 
Vielleicht bin ich beim nächsten Mal etwas abgestumpfter.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Och also bei den teilen musst dir wirklich keine Gedanken machen ...

Außerdem wird ja kräftig besetzt , das Netzgehege hier vorm GKK wird ja z.B. alle paar Jahre mal aufgeschnibbelt , und danach gibts in der Förde ein paar Wochen Regenbogner satt ^^


----------



## MefoProf (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Ich glaub ich hätte die auch wieder zurückgesetzt. Einzig und alleine deshalb, da mir meine letzte Refo, die ich im Puff gefangen habe (und die voll mit Laich war) immer noch geschmacklich in sehr unangenehmer Erinnerung ist. |rolleyes

Ich hab leider noch nie eine Refo in der Ostsee erwischen können, aber wenn, dann bitte eine, die richtig silbern und verwildert ist. Die sollen angeblich ja einen guten Fight liefern.


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Zitat MefoProf


> Die sollen angeblich ja einen guten Fight liefern.


Und ob das so ist. #6 
Allerdings haben meistens die Fliegenfischer, oder die Spirulinofischer dieses Vergnügen. Denn die Refo`s gehen meistens auf Fliegenmuster.  
Allerdings hatte ich auf Blinker auch schon mal eine und kann die Hoffnung auf einen spektakulären Drill nur bestätigen.
Wie gesagt. Will man die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Fanges einer Refo erhöhen, dann sollte man eine Fliege am Band haben. Dann noch seichtere Stellen, vielleicht mit Seegras, die optimaler Weise noch leicht ausgesüsst sind und die Hoffnung kann nach oben gehen! #6


----------



## Tyron (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ totte:

Petri, hast ne schöne Schreibsel...und irgendwie kann ichs dir auch nicht übel nehmen, dass du die ReFo zurückgesetzt hast. Ich hätte es vll anders gemacht, aber jeder so wie er denkt. Und Zurücksetzen ist ja nie verkehrt.  

Also, nochmal n digges Petri!


----------



## sl5000 (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

#h 





Nordangler schrieb:


> Allen Fängern ein dickes Petrie an dieser Stelle.
> 
> Sven


 

hallo sven

super sache mit dein hecht aber leider darf ich noch nicht dahin weil ich kein angelschein habe noch nicht petri #h 

gruss pit #h


----------



## Micky (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

-Tag : Donnerstag, 08.02.2007
-Wetter : kalt, leicht bewölkt
-Wind : null bis wenig
-Wassertemp. :  4-5 Grad
-Ort : Weißenhaus / Eitz (Steilküste)
-Fisch : NÜX (wäre ja auch mal was neues...)
-Köder : Spöket rot/schwarz, Blinker schwarz/kupfer

Neben Timmy und mir waren Insgesamt noch 4 Belly´s und 4 Spinn- bzw. Fliegenangler da, aber gesehen haben wir lediglich 1 Dorsch (ca.50cm). MEFO´s waren trotz des eigentlich perfekten Wetters FEHLANZEIGE ! Aber ich kenn das ja nicht anders...


----------



## MefoProf (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Zitat MefoProf
> 
> Und ob das so ist. #6
> Allerdings haben meistens die Fliegenfischer, oder die Spirulinofischer dieses Vergnügen. Denn die Refo`s gehen meistens auf Fliegenmuster.
> ...


Ich hab auch schon einige Male mit Fliege an der Wasserkugel geangelt. Ist aber nicht so ganz mein Ding. Zu wenig Action und mehr als ein paar vorsichtige Bisse sind bisher auch noch nicht dabei rausgekommen. Mit der Fliegenrute hab ich es allerdings noch nicht probiert, da ich keine besitze. Wär eventuell mal einen Versuch wert, aber die Anschaffungskosten schrecken mich doch ein wenig ab, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob mir das Spass macht.


----------



## sundeule (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Heute war einfach mal Mistwetter. Bei dem Ostwind gibt es kaum eine (legal)befischbare Stelle auf Rügen.
Hätte ich mir sparen können.
Morgen geht es weiter - zur Not auf Hiddensee!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



totte schrieb:


> @ Kochtoppangler
> 
> War mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Regenbogenforellen ähnlich wie die Bach- und Meerforellen nicht doch zum Laichen in die Flüsse aufsteigen. Na ja, bevor wieder ein Raunen durchs Forum geht dachte ich mir, lieber eine mehr als zuwenig zurücksetzen.
> Irgendwie kann ich auch einen prinzipiell laichbereiten Fisch nicht abschlagen. #c
> Vielleicht bin ich beim nächsten Mal etwas abgestumpfter.


hast du richtig gemacht wir menschen können nur vermuten und vor jahren hies es auch plötz und brassen geht nicht und ging doch.mfg.e.#6


----------



## sundeule (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann: 10.02
Zeit: 9.30 - 14.30
Wo: Dranske/ Glowe
Wasser: lehmbraune Brühe
Wassertemp: 5
Köder: alles was die Kiste an Schockfarben hergab
Lufttemp: -1
Fang: eine kleine von geschätzten ca. 40 cm auf Fladen Conrad 40 gr. in Rot

Wollte eigentlich nach Hiddensee rüber und die ablandige Seite nutzen. Leider habe ich mich total verkalkuliert. Die Straßen waren vereist, so dass ich die Fähre verpasst habe. Auf die nächste wollte ich nicht warten und bin deshalb in die Lehmschlacht gezogen. Hohe Dünung und braune Brühe. An der zweiten Stelle gab es dann doch zumindest ein Trostfischlein.


----------



## sundeule (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann: 11.02
Zeit: 14.30 - 17.00
Wer: Nicolausi und ich
Wo: Dranske
Wasser: trüb
Köder: diverse Wobbler
Lufttemp: -1 - -2
Fang: nada #c


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann: 10.02 u. 11.02
Wo: Bojendorf und Weissenhaus
Köder: Gladsax, Boss, Spöket
Uhr: 11- 16 Uhr
Nix! Kein Fisch gesehen, kein Nachläufer, kein Kontakt

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Thomas090883 (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

wann: 11.02 von 7-12 Uhr
Wo:Nienhagen
Köder:Spöket 18g, Hansen Flash, Kinetic
Fisch: Nix

Bei Auflandigen Wind und starker Dühnung war nichts zu machen.
Scheidender Wind im Gesicht,kalte Hände und als mich dann noch n Brecher frontal erwischte ging ich auch noch baden.
Ein hoch auf die Watjacke, denn obwohl ich richtig drin lag, ging absolut nichts durch und wir haben noch ein wenig weiter gefischt aber na ja ........nix !!!!


----------



## larsgerkens (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

wann: 12.02 
Wo:Weissenhaus
Köder: Tobsimitat und hansen fight
Uhr:15.00- 16.30...
Fisch: nüscht...

war schweinekalt durch den nieselregen... leicht schräg auflandiger wind.... 1,5 h frische luft geschnappt hat mir gereicht, kein anfasser, nix...

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

wann: 12.02
Wo:Kieler Förde
Köder: Spöket
Uhr:16.00- 17.45...
Fisch: nix

Eigentlich Top Wetter , schwacher ablandiger wind und Nieselregen ist normalerweise immer top .
Schade das ich immoment nicht mit Wathose loskann (muss ich erstmalwieder flicken) da hätt ich sicher was erwischt .


----------



## totte (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Habe heute doch tatsächlich meine erste Mefo überlisten können!

  Wann: 12.02.07 13:30 – 17:00
  Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
  Köder: Kinetic Salty
  Fang: 1 x 44cm Mefo

  Nach meinem 24 h Dienst von Sonntag auf heute hatte ich den Rest des Tages frei. Auf der Rückfahrt gegen 9 Uhr war die Eckernförder Bucht glatt wie ein Spiegel. Gegen Mittag noch schnell im Internet nach dem Wind geschaut, ob die Brandung nicht vielleicht doch ungenehm hätte zunehmen können und dann gegen 1 los ans Wasser. Nach dem Sturm vom WE hätte ich eigentlich trüberes Wasser erwartet, doch bei nur leichter Trübung waren die Bedingungen fast ideal. Hätte unser Freund der Fischer nicht die gesamte Innenförde mit Netzen ausgelegt, wäre mein Optimismus noch größer gewesen.:v
  Na ja, nach dem Motto, vielleicht hat doch eine Forelle den Weg in Richtung Strand gefunden, legte ich los. Nach 1 ½ Stunden Platzwechsel 150 Meter weiter östlich. Der montierte weiße 18 gr Spöket lief etwas tief und deshalb Wechsel auf meinen schon am Mittwoch erfolgreichen Salty. Nach einigen Würfen gab es dann ein leichtes Rucken in der Rutenspitze, kurzer Anschlag und mit etwas Verzögerung merkte auch die Forelle, dass etwas nicht stimmt. Nach vorsichtigem Drill ohne Sprünge konnte ich die Forelle dann keschern.:k
  Danach ging nichts mehr, vielleicht war noch ein Anfasser dabei aber etwas zählbares kam nicht mehr aus dem Wasser. Im Magen hatte die Mefo übrigens nichts ausser einem kleinen Fischgerippe.
  Freue mich schon auf das nächste Dienstfrei.
  Diese Forelle hat der Fischer nicht erwischt!
  Grüße:vik:


----------



## totte (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Hier noch das Foto.
Die Forelle hat durch das Keschern, Abhaken und Abschlagen schon etwas an Glanz verloren.
Grüße


----------



## MefoProf (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Glückwunsch! Die sieht richtig gut aus, doch was anderes, als die Refo, die du beim letzten Mal erwischt hast.#6


----------



## Sonja1970 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar*



der_Jig schrieb:


> *Wann:* 03.02.07
> *Wo:* Falckenstein
> *Wetter: *bedeckt,8Grad
> *Wind: *NW 4
> ...


 



Mal eine Frage..... wo ist Falckenstein??? ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Watfischer84 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



> Mal eine Frage..... wo ist Falckenstein??? ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+


 
Hallo

Der Falckensteiner Strand ist in der Kieler Förde zwischen Friedrichsort und Schilksee.

Schöner abschnitt zum Mefofischen.


----------



## HD4ever (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Ich hab leider noch nie eine Refo in der Ostsee erwischen können, aber wenn, dann bitte eine, die richtig silbern und verwildert ist. Die sollen angeblich ja einen guten Fight liefern.



das tun sie !!!!
meine schönste im FL Hafen hatte damals 8 Pfd !
herrlich die Fische in der Ostsee !
am besten mal mit Naturköder testen ... da gehen die angeblich besser drauf ... |rolleyes
Seeringelwürmer sind top ...


----------



## Byron (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann: 14.02.07  -  ca.14.00-15.00 Uhr
Wo:Wismarer Bucht
Wetter: sonnig bis wolkig, 8°C
Wasser: klar, ca.4°C
Wind: SO 2
Fänge: 3x Meerforelle  -  46cm, 48cm, 62cm


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

da warst du die 1 Std genau am richtigen Platz !!!! #6


----------



## Watfischer84 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Petri #6  So kanns gehn, sehr schön.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wow net schlecht @ byron 

Ich bin heute leider malwieder leer ausgegangen .


----------



## JosiHH (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann: 14.02.07 - ca.15.00-17.00 Uhr
Wo:Hohwachter Bucht
Köter: Schnapps (hicks), Salty, Spöket...
Wetter: wolkig, 8°C
Wasser: klar, ca.5-6°C
Wind: SO 2, später auffrischend
Fänge: 1x Silber, 50 cm


----------



## aesche100 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann : Gestern von 15.30-18.00
Wo? Eckernförder Bucht
Wetter? ruhig, bedeckt
Wasser : leicht trübe
Wind:NW4
Köder: Hansen flash, Gladsax
Fisch: Mefo 48cm, 1,25 kg


Endlich mal ein wohlgenährtes Tier. Toller Kampf


----------



## prophet12 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wunderbar Petri Heil, ich will am Wochenende mal los auf Mefo.


----------



## Fastroller (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Moin,

der Fluch ist gebrochen. Konnte heute endlich auch mal zuschlagen. 

Blitzblanke 48 cm aus Eckernförde bei heutigen, idealen Bedingungen. Trutte bis um 15:00 Uhr auf einen 15g Stripper.

Endlich !


----------



## Locke (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Petri Fastroller,

aber aufn Stripper? Sieht eher nach n Salty aus.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Fastroller (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Huch,

das geb ich doch wieder Rätsel auf...

So wie ich das sehe ist auf dem Bild ist ein Kinetic abgebildet. 

Jetzt weiss ich auch wieder warum. Die Kamera war vom Akku her auf mega leer, daher habe ich in Panik in die Köderbox gegriffen und das erstbeste was ich greifen konnte als Vergleich vors Maul gelegt.

Bevor Ihr meckert...#c


----------



## Locke (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Zu spät! :q
#h

Grüssle und lass sie Dir schmecken.

locke


----------



## Fastroller (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ Locke,

Du warst zu schnell |kopfkrat 

Also: es war ein Stripper, 15g weiss auf der einen Seite, grau schwarzes Fischmuster auf der anderen. 

P.S. Es sind zwischen 14:00 und 18:00 Uhr insgesamt 4 Trutten rausgekommen bei 8 Anglern. Guter Schnitt.  |bla:


----------



## oh-nemo (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@Fastroller|supergri auch ohne Strip n schöner blanker Fisch 
Gute Quote:m


----------



## donlotis (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



Fastroller schrieb:


> Also: es war ein Stripper, 15g weiss auf der einen Seite, grau schwarzes Fischmuster auf der anderen.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach die allerbeste Ausführung. Simpel aber effektiv.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Byron (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann: 16.02.07  -  ca.14.00 - 16.00 Uhr
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wetter: bedeckt, 5°C
Wasser: klar, ca. 4°C
Wind: SO 4
Fänge: 1x Meerforelle von 66cm


----------



## donlotis (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Mal wieder eine schöne von Byron...!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## eastspöket (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@Byron|wavey: 
petri heil,tolle Forelle 
der richtige Richer am Richtigen Ort:vik:


----------



## totte (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Netter Fisch, Glückwünsch.

Wünsche allen die im Wasser stehen ein dickes Petri. 
Lasst mir noch was übrig, habe morgen Dienstfrei.|supergri


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

War heute über 4 Stunden am Ostufer der Kielerförde unterwegs .
War zwar alles voller Angler (glaub insgesamt hab ich über 20 gesehen) aber der Fisch scheint sich dafür verzogen zu haben .

Lief jedenfalls absolut garnix ...


----------



## Watfischer84 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Ich war heut auf der westseite unterwegs. 
Hier warn se auch nicht.

Aber wo dann |kopfkrat


----------



## MefoProf (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Vielleicht in der Mitte |kopfkrat


----------



## Watfischer84 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht #6 
Boot müsste man haben.

Aber so viele Stellnetzte wie hier wieder sind... :c 

Warscheinlich ausgewandert.

Hätte heut echt fast das :v gekriegt.
Werd in 2 wochen mal dk besuchen, vorraussichtlig apenrader bucht.


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wir hatten heute auch keine MeFo, nur 3 Dorsche.
Schleppstrecke war von Egernsund bis Skelde.

Ich schätze mal das Wasser war zu Kalt ,3,6°, und der Nebel#d


----------



## detlefb (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



Fastroller schrieb:


> Moin,
> der Fluch ist gebrochen. Konnte heute endlich auch mal zuschlagen.
> Blitzblanke 48 cm aus Eckernförde bei heutigen, idealen Bedingungen. Trutte bis um 15:00 Uhr auf einen 15g Stripper.
> Endlich !



Congratz mein Guadster, schöner Fisch,    #6 Petri Heil


----------



## pohlk (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Es ist geschafft! Die erste MeFo ist verhaftet. |stolz: 

Sundeule und ich waren heute bei besten Wetter wieder mal auf Rügen unterwegs. Und endlich mit Erfolg.

Zusammen könnten wir 2 MeFo's erbeuten.:vik: 

Sundeule: 58 cm auf so'ne Art Snaps Draget
(den genauen Namen konnte ich mir leider nicht merken

Und ich eine dicke 47 er auf Möre Silda.


----------



## Watfischer84 (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Glückwunsch zu deiner ersten Mefo, schöne fische.

Richtige zeit, richtige stelle. #6 

Sauber


----------



## sundeule (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



pohlk schrieb:


> Sundeule: 58 cm auf so'ne Art Snaps Draget
> (den genauen Namen konnte ich mir leider nicht merken)


 
Falkfish Gno #h


----------



## Bonifaz (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

War heute auch los. Hatte einen Aussteiger ca. 7m vor dem Kescher. Sprang aus dem Wasser, Kopfschütteln  #d  und weg war der Blinker...|uhoh: 
War 'ne 50 iger !
War am Klützer Winkel.
Ansonsten war tote Hose, auch viele Angler unterwegs, hab aber nix gesehen...


----------



## Fastroller (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@detlefb,

GRAZIE !!!

Solange Du Dich mental schonmal auf die Saiblinge konzentrierst kann ich abräumen. Konnte heute nämlich wieder zuschlagen, silberner als silber ( gibts das ? ), diesmal auf *Deinen* Lieblingsblinker in grün Silber. :vik: 

Weiss auch nicht was mit Neptun los ist, irgendwie durcheinander der gute...

Wind: NO-2 ( ? ) Nachmittags fast Ententeich
Wasser: 4 Grad
leichte Dünung
Wasser Glasklar, da kommt kein Aquarium mit...
Beiszeit: 17:00 Uhr
Wo: Eckernförde


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



Fastroller schrieb:


> Wo: Eckernförde



Womit auch die Frage geklär wäre wo die Kieler Mefos hin sind , Die haben sich auf grund des starken Angeldrucks einfach mal in die Eckernförder Bucht abgesetzt :q 

glaub ich werds da bald auch mal versuchen wenn ich hier weiterhin erfolglos bleibe ...
Kann doch nicht angehen , letztes Jahr hatte ich um die Zeit schon 5 oder 6 vernünftige erwischt und dieses jahr grad mal eine untermaßige :c


----------



## joedanase (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Hallo,

Freitag:
1 x 41 cm MeFo
1 x 62 cm Steelhead 2,9 kg

:vik:

LG 

Joe


----------



## joedanase (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Hallo nochmal,

Samstag los mit Dixie dem Forellenpapst :q.
Ich nix ...

Er:

1 x MeFo  58  cm    1,9  kg

Ich:

Nix ;+


----------



## joedanase (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Hallo zum Dritten,

gestern dann:

Nach zwei Bissen und meiner Unfähigkeit einen Fisch zu fangen der absolute Hammer:

1 x MeFo  70 cm    3,7 kg

#6

PS.: Also drei Tage .. drei Fische!!!!
PPS.: Heute gehts wieder los


----------



## Nordangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Glückwunsch zur schönen Strecke joedanase !!!

Mach weiter so, als nächstes eine ü 75.

Sven


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

ja Glückwunsch !!!! #6
du wohnst ja auch zum Glück an ner richtig heißen Ecke da oben !!! 
muß da bald mal wieder vorbei schauen glaub ich :q


----------



## troutmaster69 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

moin moin

petri heil zu euren tollen fischen #6
wo, und auf was haben sie denn gebissen wenn man fragen darf?


gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Fischbox (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ...
> muß da bald mal wieder vorbei schauen glaub ich :q



Du iss doch erstmal dein Avatarfisch auf...


----------



## HD4ever (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Du iss doch erstmal dein Avatarfisch auf...



stimmt ...
da hab ich noch mit zu kämpfen ... |uhoh:


----------



## Dorschi (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

So schick wie der aussieht, würde ich auch erst nach einem richtigen Anlass suchen!


----------



## MefoProf (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



HD4ever schrieb:


> stimmt ...
> da hab ich noch mit zu kämpfen ... |uhoh:



Moin, würde mich mal interessiern was du denn nun mit dem Riesen gemacht hast und wie eine grosse Forelle schmeckt. hatte ja leider selber noch nicht das Vergnügen. Hoffe ich komme mal in die Verlegenheit und da wärs schon schön zu wissen, ob man so einen Fisch auch gut essen kann. Habe da zwar eigentlich keine Bedenken, aber man weiss ja nie....


----------



## xxtrem01 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Moin Jungs, 

war gestern auch mal seit einiger Zeit wieder in der Eckernföder 
Bucht los! (  Endlich Semesterferien!!! Jetzt kann die Meerforellenjagd losgehen!!!  ). 
Waren 4 Leute über 3 Std.! Konnte keine Fänge beobachten!#c #c #c

Werde morgen und Mi. wieder los.

MfG xxtrem01


----------



## joedanase (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Moinsen,

tja nach meinem super-Wochenende war ich heute wieder los. Was soll ich sagen.. NIX.. ja bestes Wetter.. aber nicht zum Angeln. Kein Wind.. Ostsee wie Ententeich...

Aber morgen ...

Joe|rolleyes


----------



## Nordangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin, würde mich mal interessiern was du denn nun mit dem Riesen gemacht hast und wie eine grosse Forelle schmeckt. hatte ja leider selber noch nicht das Vergnügen. Hoffe ich komme mal in die Verlegenheit und da wärs schon schön zu wissen, ob man so einen Fisch auch gut essen kann. Habe da zwar eigentlich keine Bedenken, aber man weiss ja nie....



MefoProf du kannst die großen Mefos bedenkenlos essen.
Vor allem die großen lassen sich besser beizen als die kleinen.

Sven


----------



## FreeLee (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Servus die Herren, ich hab auch endlich mal wieder was hier reinzuschreiben: 

Wollt heute mal zum "Dorsche verprügeln" mit dem Belly Boat raus.

Als ich da ankam, ne böse Überraschung: Eine Netzfahne mitten auf dem Riff, 100 Meter vom Ufer weg!|gr:  Aber wo ist die zweite Fahne!? Weit und breit nix zu sehen. Najut, Spöket gefesselt und denn ma los. So ca. 200 Meter bin ich raus gepaddelt.

Es dauerte auch gar nicht lange, kam der Biss und sofort klopf klopf...klopf klopf. Aha, ein Dorsch! Dann aber ne brachiale Flucht von mir weg - der Widerstand lässt nach - Flupp....PLATSCH. Etwas Großes Silbernes schraubte sich da gerade aus dem Wasser! "Ach Du Sch....! Wo ist der Watkescher??? Zu Hause! Da liegt er gut!"

Nach endlosen 5 Minuten des RutehochundSchnuraufSpannunghaltens wurde Madame dann auch brav und tauchte neben dem Belly auf. "Auweia, ob das gut geht!?"

Ein beherzter Kanikkelfangschlag und ihr Schicksal war besiegelt!:q 

Hab sie auch nicht mehr losgelassen, auch dann nicht, als ich mich auf dem Rückweg im Fischernetz verfangen hab!:r  Parallel zum Ufer, 100 Meter weg, ganz großes Kino!

Die Messungen zu Hause ergaben dann 68 cm, und 4,5 Kilo! Wieder nicht die 70 geknackt! Toll...:q 

Ach ja, steter Westwind der Stärke 2, Luft und Wasser 4°C, Wasser am Ufer etwas angetrübt, Luft nicht.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

War heute malwieder für 2 Stunden los (Ostufer Kielerförde)
und malwieder nix .
Aber wenigstens hat sich einmal eine an der Oberfläche gezeigt , gibt also doch noch Fisch hier |rolleyes


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



FreeLee schrieb:


> Die Messungen zu Hause ergaben dann 68 cm, und 4,5 Kilo! Wieder nicht die 70 geknackt! Toll...:q



Sch*** auf die 70. Dat ist n geiler Fisch!!! #6 

*Petri!!!*:vik:


----------



## pohlk (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ Freelee

Astreiner Fisch, Glückwunsch zu diesen tollen Fang! |schild-g 

(Falls Du mal Lust hast mit 2 Stralsundern bissl Belly Boot zu fahren, kannst Dich mal melden.#6  Sundeule und ich wollen auch bald unsere erste Tour des Jahres starten)


----------



## MefoProf (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



Nordangler schrieb:


> MefoProf du kannst die großen Mefos bedenkenlos essen.
> Vor allem die großen lassen sich besser beizen als die kleinen.
> 
> Sven



Danke! Gut zu wissen. Dann kann ja jetzt die Jagd auf die Dicken losgehen


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wat ´ne feiste Ellie!!!

Petri zu dem Koffer #h


----------



## aesche100 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann? Gestern
Wo?  Varnaes Hov
Wind?alles zw.Ententeichu.4+aus west
Wasser? 3 Grad und klar
Köder? Witch,Hansen flash,Spöket
Fisch? Meeri 57+ 3 untermaßige


Die Fische standen sehr weit draußen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Allen glücklichen Fängern an dieser Stelle ein kräftiges  *"Petri Heil"!!!*  #6 

War gestern mit dario18 (Frank) |wavey:  und elbtwister (Jörg) |wavey:  in der Wismarer Bucht unterwegs. Als wir am morgen eintrafen, wollte gerade die Sonne den Tag begrüßen. Der Wind wehte mit 2-3 bf aus NW. Somit hatten wir leichten Seitenwind. Das Wasser war kristall klar und Klärchen gab vom Himmel alles. Gegen 11.00 Uhr hatte ich einen heftigen Biß. Leider wollte die unbekannte Schöne :k  sich nicht zeigen und entschied sich nach gut 10 Sekunden wieder meinen Köder loszulassen.   Kurz darauf hatte dario18 auch Fischkontakt. Leider nur sehr kurz. Scheinbar waren die Meefos besonders launisch. Gegen 12:00 Uhr trafen wir einen Angler aus Bielefeld!!! |kopfkrat  #6   Er hatte gerade eine 48-er gelandet. Nach kurzem Gelaber sagte er, daß die Meefo den Köder bis zu seinen Füßen verfolgt hatte. An gestraffter Schnur ließ er den Köder absinken und die Meefo hat dann ganz behutsam gebissen! |uhoh:   Also schienen wir mit unserer Vermutung recht zu haben. Gegen 13:30 Uhr stärkten wir uns erstmal bei Kartoffelsuppe mit BoWu! Noch nen Schluck Tee und es konnte weiter gehen. Wir hatten die Stelle bereits gewechselt. Wir fischten bis 17:00 Uhr konzentriert weiter, aber außer einem kurzen Anfasser bei mir, tat sich nichts mehr. Kurz bevor wir das Wasser verließen, trafen wir noch Juletrae (Sebastian) |wavey: . Noch nen kurzen Schnack und wir gingen zum Auto. Sebastian kam auch kurze Zeit später und so konnten wir noch bei einer Packung Müsliriegel den Tag Revue passieren lassen. Ach Jungs, auch ohne Fisch war es mit euch ein toller Tag! :m  |wavey:


----------



## totte (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

War heute in der südlichen Eckernförder Bucht unterwegs.
Inklusive meiner Wenigkeit gingen auch die anderen 8 Spinn- und Fliegenfischer als Schneider nach Hause. 
Keine Welle, klares Wasser und die Stellnetze könnten dafür mitverantwortlich gewesen sein.
Man weiß es nicht.
Grüße.
@ Kochtoppngler
Kann Dich gerne mal nach Ecktown mitnehmen, wäre kein Problem.


----------



## MeFoMan (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann:    Gestern, Montag 19.02.2007

Wo:        Staberdorfer Huk / 8:30 - 12:30 Uhr 
             Weissenhäuser Strand / 15:00  18:00 Uhr

Wind:     2 NO - O

Wasser: glasklar

Köder: Tote Rute mit Wattwurm
          Spinnrute mit Gladsax, Spöket, Blinker, Gummi
           Alles vom BellyBoat

Fische: Als Karnevals-Flüchtling haben mich die Fische 
           zum "NARREN gehalten" #d . Kein Fischkontakt! 
           Kein sichtbares Leben im Wasser.

           Am Staberdorfer Huk waren zwei Brandungsangler,
           die die Nacht durchgefischt haben. Die konnten einige
           maßige Dorsche landen. Alle zwischen 19 und 23 Uhr.


           In Weißenhaus war ein Strandläufer, der eine blitzeblanke
           50er Meerforelle am Gürtel hatte. Ansonsten habe ich
           keine Fische gesehen.

Besonderheit:
Als ich in Weissenhaus aus dem Wasser gekommen bin, stand unser Freund und Helfer am Strand und wollte meine Angelpapiere sehen. Das war meine erste Kontrolle in 20 Jahren... Da soll mal einer sagen "Papiere lohnen sich nicht" :m


----------



## Meerforellenfan (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

glückwunsch allen glücklichen fängern hier

heute mittag kurz mal dahme angetestet bei klarem wasser und 4 grad
leben schien sich nicht im wasser aufzuhalten 
einen kurzen vorsichtigen anfasser und 3 würfe später wahrscheinlich die gleiche mefo etwas heftiger um mir zu signalisieren .....
heut nicht und hau ab...
hab ich dann auch gemacht g*

wenn es wieder etwas wärmer wird starte ich einen neuen versuch


----------



## JosiHH (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Wann: 20.02.07 - ca.15.00-18.00 Uhr
Wo:Hohwachter Bucht
Köter: Salty, Spöket...
Wetter: heiter-wolkig, 4-6°C
Wasser: klar, ca.4-5°C
Wind: SO 2
Fänge: 2x Silber, 48 + 53 cm

Ich sollte öfters mal in der Woche nen halben Tag frei machen. Nach unendlichen Wochenenden ohne Mefo nu 2x in der Woche und 2x erfolgreich:q 

Dabei wollte ich heute gegen kurz vor 6 und ner mörder Perücke schon aufgeben. Aber bei den wirklich letzten Würfen um 6 und 10 nach 6... bam-bam...

Was mach ich wohl nächsten Dienstag / Mittwoch???:k


----------



## joedanase (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Moinsen,

heute vormittag nichts. Ostsee war wie Ententeich und klar wie das Wasser in meiner Badewanne.

Dann kam heute Nachmittag etwas Wind auf und gegen 1530 Uhr hatte das Wasser sich ganz leicht getrübt. Und Zack ... zwei Stück.. Ok ... Eine 42 cm und eine grössere die ich mal wieder dank meiner Unfähigkeit verloren habe.#d

LG

Joe


----------



## joedanase (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Moinsen,

heute wieder los. 

1 x 50 cm

Yeah !!!!

LG

Joe


----------



## Stellheadidini (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Moin @ all
Hört sich ja alles top an mit euren Mefos,
wirklich nice besonders die 50+ Tierchen... 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch
aber sagt mal fangt ihr im Moment auch noch gut
Dorsche oder ist da gerade ne Flaute?
Ich selbst war nähmlich dieses Jahr noch net los, wird sich nach dem ich eure Mefo erfolge gelesen habe aber schnell ändern|supergri 

bis denne und allen noch nen paar schöne Überspringer


----------



## donlotis (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@Stellheadidini: Was macht die Ausbildung? Was machen denn die MeFo's auf Fehmarn?

Gruß donlotis
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=20299


----------



## Stellheadidini (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Moin Donlotis,
naja Ausbildung ist in ordnung nur die 2 stunden fahrt zur
Berufsschule nicht.#q 

Und naja ich habe ganz am anfang an einem Tag zum glück gleich 2 Mefos erwischt gehabt, beide aber untermaßig naja und so gings weiter.... bin bis jetzt bei 4 untermaßigen.... mal sehen wann ich den mythos 40+ mefo fangen darf:q 
mein Kumpel hat zumindest neben mir ne 55er gezuppelt...
und dann hatten wir noch nen Tag wo die Dicken Dorsche am Tag gebissen hatten und beim letzten Wurf ( der durch das Geschehen doch nicht der letzte wurde  ) hatte ich dann son typischen minni Dorsch am Haken, der mir ganz tief mit 2 sauberen Sprüngen nicht mal einen meter vor mir und meinem Kumpel in die Augen schaute und sich als mefo entpuppte, natürlich dann ausgeschlitzt was anderes kann man ja nicht erwarten, aber damit wir wirklich genervt waren bis noch eine schöne bei meinem Kumpel die sich aber erst gar nicht so weit an uns ran getraut hat bis sie sich verabschiedete.
Naja und dieses Jahr war ich noch nicht Los, nervige sache wenn man nach st.huk immer 10km bei der Kälte mit dem Fahrad fahren muss, aber da Kumpel (hoffentlich) nächsten mittwoch führerschein besteht und von der Sucht getrieben mich auf Fehmarn öfters besuchen wird ,kann ich endlich mal gemütlich mit im Auto nach st.huk.


----------



## Tullamore (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

moin
war heute in waabs und hab nichts gefangen...


----------



## totte (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

War ebenfalls heute Vormitag unterwegs.
Dachte mir, dass bei Süd-Ost-Wind in der Eckernförder Bucht das Fischen doch locker möglich sein mußte.
Je weiter ich Richtung Robinsons Hütte unterwegs war, desto höher wurde auch die Dühnung. Na ja, irgendwas wird schon gehen. Als mir dann eine große Welle bis über dem Kopf stand und der Schirm meiner Kappe von unten nass war habe ich mich wieder auf den Rückzug begeben. Noch an jeder vielversprechenden Stelle vom Ufer 10 Würfe und ab nach Hause. 
Bin also leer ausgegangen. Wünsche Euch am WE weniger Welle.

Sicht im Wasser ufernah ca. 10 cm, weiter draußen wesentlich mehr. Mäßig viel abgestorbenes Seegras, gelegentlich Blasentangbüschel unterwegs.
Grüße:vik:


----------



## der_Jig (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Hi,

wie unser Vorposter (der mit dem Hund?  ) waren wir auch zunächst in der Eckernförder Bucht los...
Nachdem sich dort zwei Stunden nichts getan hat, sind wir weiter... 
Aber seht selbst! 

War echt ein perfekter Tag und wenn man den Fisch vor sich liegen hat, weiß man warum man es morgen schon wieder versucht!


----------



## totte (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ der_Jig
Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen.
Bin aber nicht der mit dem Hund gewesen, habe nämlich keinen.#c 
Vielleicht komme ich morgen auch nochmal ans Wasser.
Grüße


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin, würde mich mal interessiern was du denn nun mit dem Riesen gemacht hast und wie eine grosse Forelle schmeckt.



kämpfe mit dem ersten Lappen a la Graved ... HERRLICH !!! #6


----------



## Team Flensburg 1 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Schön, dass es noch Plätze gibt, an denen man (fast) den ganzen Tag alleine fischen kann! So soll es sein!#6 

Den ersten Fisch habe ich mir kurz vorm Kescher abgehängt, der 2. blieb zum Glück hängen.

48cm Silber, gefangen in Südjütland auf Magnus.


----------



## der_Jig (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch und auf Fliege ist es dann natürlich äußerst stilvoll! 
Muss mich da auch langsam mal mehr reinfuchsen, hab zwar eine Rute, kein High-End-Gerät, aber was solls! 

Waren heute auch wieder los, ein kurzer Zupfer, das war es dann auch! Direkt neben uns wurde eine schöne Silberne auf einen Stripper gehakt!

Morgen gehts weiter!


----------



## Stellheadidini (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Gratzi zur wunderschönen silbernen,
wird Zeit das ich auch mal ne maßige zuppel|uhoh: 
aber nächstes We bin ich ja wieder Fehmarn mal sehen was da so auf die Schuppen gelegt wird:vik: 

aber meine Frage oben ist wohl untergegangen, es interessiert mich nähmlich ob ihr im Moment nur Mefos zieht, oder ob auch die Dorsche noch mit dem Blinker zu holen sind, 

ist ja recht kalt geworden|evil:


----------



## Team Flensburg 1 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

...Bin auch Fliegenneuling!
Habe erst eine Rute geliehen bekommen und mir jetzt gutes Gerät geholt. 
Meine Würfe sind noch sehr stark verbesserungswürdig, aber einen Fisch auf Fliege zu haken schockt dermaßen.
Es ist wie eine Sucht..man will einfach besser werden!!!
Kaum zu glauben, wie dicht die Forellen manchmal am Ufer rumspacken und echt nur Krebschen fressen!
Tight Lines und gute Nacht!


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Na mal sehen, ob elbtwister (Jörg) oder eastspöket (Mayk) auch noch ihren Senf dazu geben! |bla:  :q 

Wann: 25.02.07 - ca.10.00-18.00 Uhr
Wo:Wismarer Bucht
Köter: Snaps schwarz/silber (Eigenbau) und rot/schwarz
Wetter: wolkig, später Regen 4-6°C
Wasser: teils klar, teils leicht getrübt ca.3-4°C
Wind: SO 3-4
Fänge: 2x Silber, Mayk; 1x Silber ich; 5x Silber Jörg! :m 
Größe zwischen 43 und 49 cm. Die u 45 schwimmen wieder! #6


----------



## eastspöket (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

mooin mooin rolf|wavey:
 Na mal sehen, ob elbtwister (Jörg) oder eastspöket (Mayk) auch noch ihren Senf dazu geben! |bla: :q 
jo'h
toller Tag
Fisch gut 
Kletterpartie auch
bis bald
reingehau'n
mfg mayk


----------



## elbtwister (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

moin rolf #h !moin mayk#h !
was soll ich noch über den goilen tach schreiben? muß man einfach miterlebt haben#6 .5x silber bekommt man auch nicht alle tage ans band.3 der schönheiten möchten in 2 bis 3 jahren noch mal ne`n landgang wagen. stimmts rolf und mayk ???|supergri 

gruß jörg#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Hier mal 2 silberblanke Meerforellen von Sonntag,gefangen vom Baron vom TEAM DICHT AM FISCH!Gefangen wurden die 47 und 54cm grossen Mefos an der Steilküste von Boltenhagen auf einen 22g schweren,weiss/grünen Stripper!:vik:
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 57011


Anhang anzeigen 57012


Anhang anzeigen 57013


----------



## Seatrout (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Sauber ,schöne fische.und dann auch noch gleich 2!Das du dich nicht schämst

Viele grüße aus kiel


----------



## Aalsucher (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

*Glückwunsch zu den 2 schönen Mefos!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Stand vor 2 Wochen auf Als/DK das erste mal überhaupt in der Ostsee.Hab also vom Mefoangeln nicht wirklich Plan.Könnt Ihr mir zur Köderwahl/Angelmethoden nicht mal ein paar Tipps geben.Ich werde wohl im März wieder hoch fahren.Möchte doch auch mal schöne Bilder hier rein setzen.Danke im Vorraus............! Stefan*


----------



## MefoProf (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Lies dir mal die Fangberichte durch. Da findest du jede Menge Köder, die auf Meerforelle Erfolg bringen. Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten die Flachwasserbereiche intensiv abzufischen, bevor du rauswatest. Oftmals stehen die Fische ganz dicht unter Land. Such dir Plätze mit guter Bodenstruktur, d.h mit Steinen/Sand und Unterwasserbewuchs. 
Jetzt im Frühjahr schwärmen allerdings bald die Borstenwürmer und das bedeutet, dass die Meefos vermehrt über Sandboden anzutreffen sind. Angeblich wurden hier in DK schon die ersten Schwärmer gesichtet.


----------



## Stellheadidini (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

@ Aalsucher: Köder ist immer sone sache, also ich denke das der Köder nur dann abgestimmt sein muss wenn es ein erhöhtes Nahrungsaufkommen gibt. Zb habe ich im Oktober verdammt gut auf Grün,weiß Grün,gelb Blinker gefangen. Nach den ersten großen Dorschen am Tag war klar warum, alle hatten Sandaale zu hauf im Magen, und die schimmern ja grün.
Mefos habe ich nur untermaßige gezuppelt bis jetzt, also ka was die im Magen hatten. Zumindest waren die Fische alle auf Sandaal eingeschossen.

Doch wenn die Fische sich net sicher sind was sie fressen sollen, Hering,Sandaal Garnelen Krebse oder Würmer.........
Dann ists auch egal ob der Köder Bunt schwarz oder Silber ist,
die Forellen jagen dann ja alles...

so viel zu meiner Theorie 

Naja und nach der/den ersten Mefos wirste eh nen Lieblingsköder/Lieblingsfarbe besitzen der den Weg an deine Rute immer wieder finden wird, und vertrauen in den Köder ist einfach das wichtigste ohne fängste eh nix,

Mein lieblingsköder ist der Sardin in grün/silber (blinker)
vielleicht kennt den ja wer?!
..und warum naja 1stes mal gezielt auf Mefo angeln auf Fehmarn und 2 untermaßige Mefos in paar Minuten.... da hat er sich in mein Herz gebrannt :k 

Und wenn jetzt die Würmer kommen mhhh vielleicht Braun/schwarz töne ka musste ausprobieren..


----------



## PxDaumen (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Am Sonntag 25.02 IN DER NÄHE (!)Weissenhaus: Wind süd, süd-ost drehend, 2-3 Bft, bewölkt, teilw. Regen, L.-Temp. 6-10C, W.-Temp. um die 5C, glatte See

2 Mefos (51, 55 cm) und 9 Dorsche um die 60 cm! 

Köder: Snaps, 20gr, weiss-hellgrün, Unterseite silber (War übrigens er einzige der fing. Hatte vorher andere Köder und Farben probiert und nicht einen Biss! So viel mal wieder zur richtigen Farbenwahl zur richtigen Zeit!)

Alles vom Belly Boat aus! Aktiv gefischt von 13:00 bis 17:00 h!

... war ein schöner Tag - hat SPASS gemacht! 

Gruss und bis demnächst am Wasser!

PxDaumen


----------



## Stellheadidini (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Gratzi tolle Fische und gut zu wissen das die Dorsche doch beißen :m 
Und Grün weiß mhhh das trifft sich gut 70%meiner Köder sind Grün/silber |supergri 
mal sehen was ich am We Rausziehe
.. Hasste denn noch Bilder die du reinstellst?;+
wäre nice


----------



## PxDaumen (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Nein, habe keine Fotos gemacht... habe auch nie eine dabei... sollte man vielleicht mal machen... könnte ja sein #c ... dass man mal so einen "richtigen" Silberbarren auf die Seite legt!?

Sonntag vielleicht? |schlafen (Träum) Die Wettervorhersage ist zumindest vielversprechend!

Gruss,

PxDaumen


----------



## Stellheadidini (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Sonntag schönes wetter?
Na ich hoffs ja mal, wird dringend wieder Zeit, und Wasser darf auch mal langsam wieder wärmer werden|supergri 
Hoffentlich wars das mit dem Winter, bin ja nen gutgläubiger Mensch|rolleyes 

paar Stündchen Sonnenschein am samstag und Sonntag wären fantastisch aber die wetter voraussagen die ich abgeklappert habe ,sagten dunkel und regen....:c

naja werd ich dann ja sehen nen 95er Silbertorpedo werd ich schon rausziehen egal wie das wetter wird:vik:


----------



## PxDaumen (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

Also für mich ist "Angelwetter" gutes Wetter - zumindest wenn ich fischen gehen will! Und das ist Sonntag der Fall! Sonnenschein zB halte ich nicht für das beste Mefo-Wetter! Bewölkt finde ich gut! #6 

Samstag kann meinetwegen die Sonne scheinen... da gehe ich auch nicht angeln!  

Gruss,

PxDaumen


----------



## Stellheadidini (1. März 2007)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2007*

mhhh ist ja schon März =) müssten dann ja eigentlich den neuen trööt aufmachen


----------

